# Spirit, soul and body



## GeoMsy

Hello

I would like to translate this three words in hebrew: "spirit", "soul" and "body".

Thank you


----------



## Gadyc

I am not very sure about the 2 firsts, but I think it can be translated like this:

Spirit - נשמה
Soul - נפש , רוח
Body - גוף


----------



## Mjolnir

There are many options for 'spirit' and 'soul', 'body' is גוף.

How do you want to translate 'spirit' (options include soul, ghost, courage...)?

How do you want to translate 'soul' (options include spirit, life, soul...)?

Spirit and soul can be synonyms in Hebrew, and Gady's translations are interchangeable.


----------



## GeoMsy

Thank you both so much for your help!
Mjolnir, this is the reason behind my search : Man is a tri-partite being – *spirit*, *soul* and *body.*


----------



## Mjolnir

In that case, I'd probably use נפש, נשמה וגוף.


----------



## GeoMsy

Much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## GeoMsy

Sorry, a last question. Is it וגוף or גוף?


----------



## elroy

גוף = body
וגוף = and body


----------



## david314

Mjolnir said:


> In that case, I'd probably use *נפש, נשמה וגוף*.


 These are the corresponding terms which I have been taught.


----------



## scriptum

Mjolnir said:


> In that case, I'd probably use נפש, נשמה וגוף.


In that case, could you explain the difference between נפש and נשמה?

Thanks.


----------



## david314

נפש: _the animal lifeforce_
נשמה: _the spiritual, eternal soul_
גופ: _the physical vessel_


----------

